# Fila 332



## Woody4409 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello Everyone.

Does anyone know where I can obtain a replacement strap for a black Fila Grand Prix 332 watch, please?

many thanks,

woody.


----------



## Woody4409 (Mar 16, 2019)

Or.....if not, is there any alternative straps (including metal ones) that would replace it?

Thanks,

Woody.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Possibly your best bet would be to check eBay for a similar watch with a good strap.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't heard that name for a while and indeed, I was a bit of a Fila watch fan myself. I haven't kept up with their latest products and hopefully they are still producing smart decent quality watches.


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Honestly I'm quite surprise to hear that Fila is actually making watches. @@. Sorry so long I didn't update myself with watch news.


----------



## Woody4409 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, folks!! I contacted Fila, both in UK & Worldwide, & received zip from both. Nothing. Not a sausage. Apparently, "Filatime" is still ticking along, though.......!

Wrench's suggestion bore fruit, however, & I have been able to get one (from another similar watch) on Flea-Bay & the watch owner now has a strap on his watch that he can use!! Many thanks, Wrench!!

Cheers,

Woody.


----------

